# Am I the only one?



## d20Dwarf (Jan 24, 2003)

I didn't realize it until they all came down, but all those huge sticky threads were really annoying me. The place seems so much fresher without them.

I'm not sure why I feel this way, just a subjective aesthetic assessment I guess.


----------



## arwink (Jan 24, 2003)

I actually find myself quite disoriented now they're gone.


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 24, 2003)

I know what you mean - I subconsiously ignored the first thread by accident


----------



## hong (Jan 24, 2003)

*Daily Slayers lyric post, part the 10th*

Sorry, my fault.


*Process*
Masami Okui

Mune no naka afureru omoi
Uketometai sotto tsutaetai shoujiki na watashi wo
Kawari-hajimeta sutansu ni
Gikochi naku senaka wo osarete...
Ugokidasu PROCESS OF MY LOVE

Nan to naku sugoshite kita sawagashii mainichi datta
Tomodachi to warai-goe

Ki ga tsuku to itsu mo aitsu no tonari ni iru jibun no kokoro
Mienai furi wo shite 'ta uso wo tsuite

Mune no naka afureru omoi
Uketomeru yuuki mou sukoshi areba ii no ni
Kou iu mondai tte nigate da shi
Keiken fuzoku de sunao ja nai mitsuketai
PROCESS OF MY LOVE

Muishiki ni majiwau shisen
Awatete sorashite shimatari...
Chansu wo mono ni dekinai

"Ishin-denshin"
Aitsu ni wa tsuuyou shinai kurai nibui kedo

Kakkoii tokoro mo chanto shitte 'ru
DARLING koe ni wa dasenai hito-koto

Gomakashite... atashi nani yatte 'ru n' daro...
I WANNA DO yureru omoi
Tsutaeru koto ga dekiru no nara raku ni nareru kedo

Mune no naka afureru omoi
Hajimete miseru egao ni kaete todokete miyou
Sukoshi-zutsu hon no sukoshi demo
Susunde yukitai kara...
Kore ga hontou no PROCESS OF MY LOVE


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 24, 2003)

eh ?


----------



## Psion (Jan 24, 2003)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *I know what you mean - I subconsiously ignored the first thread by accident  *




You too, eh?


----------



## darkbard (Jan 24, 2003)

definitely not the only one.  we obsessive-compulsive order freaks are collectively breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 24, 2003)

I kinda miss them, I'm a bit disoriented now...


----------



## DDK (Jan 24, 2003)

I wasn't going to say anything... but yeah... I hate sticky things...

I hate all the Hivemind threads too...

And I hate that I can't search, block, or PM without paying...

What I really hate, is +beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep+ 'cause they're just so annoying.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 24, 2003)

need a sticky archive formum!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 24, 2003)

Fourecks said:
			
		

> *I
> I hate all the Hivemind threads too...
> *




You're welcome...

And later you will ask why people say you are a troll


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 24, 2003)

Fourecks said:
			
		

> *I wasn't going to say anything... but yeah... I hate sticky things...
> 
> I hate all the Hivemind threads too...
> 
> ...




 sounds like a very pleasant life you are leading, enjoy the ulcer!


----------



## DDK (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Hate*

Sigh... you forget to put in one little smily and BOOM! they're on yer case...


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 24, 2003)

I must admit, I always ignored sticky threads.  So I looked right over the first thread too.  
I think I like the board without the stickies, but that's just me.


----------



## mmu1 (Jan 24, 2003)

I love it... Now if we could just get rid of the constant Hivemind crap, life would be perfect.  It'd be nice if the policy on moving or closing pointless or off-topic threads was enforced a little more consistently.

Personally, I find a bunch of people arguing about religion or women in the military a hell of a lot more interesting than the self-congratulatory circle-jerk that is Hivemind...


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 24, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> *I love it... Now if we could just get rid of the constant Hivemind crap, life would be perfect.  It'd be nice if the policy on moving or closing pointless or off-topic threads was enforced a little more consistently.
> 
> Personally, I find a bunch of people arguing about religion or women in the military a hell of a lot more interesting than the self-congratulatory circle-jerk that is Hivemind... *




Wow, someone woke up on the soap box today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where's all the love?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> *I love it... Now if we could just get rid of the constant Hivemind crap, life would be perfect.  It'd be nice if the policy on moving or closing pointless or off-topic threads was enforced a little more consistently.
> 
> Personally, I find a bunch of people arguing about religion or women in the military a hell of a lot more interesting than the self-congratulatory circle-jerk that is Hivemind... *




And if you ever actually really want to know what it is, come and by.  And congradulations!!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> *I love it... Now if we could just get rid of the constant Hivemind crap, life would be perfect.  It'd be nice if the policy on moving or closing pointless or off-topic threads was enforced a little more consistently.
> 
> Personally, I find a bunch of people arguing about religion or women in the military a hell of a lot more interesting than the self-congratulatory circle-jerk that is Hivemind... *




Well, then, there are lots of boards which offer such things. In the mean time, however, you may want to (a) stay out of hivemind threads, and (b) go pat a kitten or something. You seem to need to get rid of some stress.  

Oh, and be less insulting while you're at it, please.  Blatant attacks like your above phrasing are inappropriate, and you know it. Eric's Grandma doesn't especially care to know about "circle jerks."

Brrrr.


----------



## mmu1 (Jan 24, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, then, there are lots of boards which offer such things. In the mean time, however, you may want to (a) stay out of hivemind threads, and (b) go pat a kitten or something. You seem to need to get rid of some stress.
> 
> ...




Um, right. There are even more boards that offer the same kind of nonsense as Hivemind... Perhaps they ought to take it there?

If there's anything relevant to "General RPG Discussion" in there, it's completely inaccessible because the thread is 18 pages long, so it amounts to being a 700 post  thread of one line posts with lots of weird smileys.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 24, 2003)

wow, it must be terrible for the people who have to physically climb over that giant hivemind thread blocking their way.

 i am so ashamed.


----------



## mmu1 (Jan 24, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *wow, it must be terrible for the people who have to physically climb over that giant hivemind thread blocking their way.
> 
> i am so ashamed. *




Wow, it'd be terrible for the Hivemind people to have to physically shovel their giant steaming pile of an off-topic thread somewhere it actually belongs...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, it'd be terrible for the Hivemind people to have to physically shovel their giant steaming pile of an off-topic thread somewhere it actually belongs... *




Until we are told it belongs somewhere else by the people in charge, it belongs where it is.  

Why such hatred?


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 24, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, it'd be terrible for the Hivemind people to have to physically shovel their giant steaming pile of an off-topic thread somewhere it actually belongs... *




 so you would prefer to eliminate the goofy fun in exchange for insulting criticism?

 i think that says a lot.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2003)

MMU1, please look for my email.

In any event, I'm closing this thread. I was unaware that something could "go nowhere" quite so quickly.


----------

